# DX code for P. HX of Shingles ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Jun 16, 2009)

You would think that this would be as easy as it seems. For those out there in Codingland, how would you code this? Thnaks for your input!


----------



## arcosas (Jun 16, 2009)

V12.00???


----------



## rajalakshmir (Jun 16, 2009)

v12.09


----------



## maysons1703 (Jun 16, 2009)

*???*

why are you coding hx of shingles? why is the patient being seen?

Melissa


----------



## wbradhoward (Jun 18, 2009)

I was going to agree with V12.09 but maybe V13.3?


----------



## elljay68 (Jul 31, 2012)

*hx of shingles*

I believe that once you have herpes zoster you have it forever, so it would be more appropriate to code from the 053 code set. If there is no complication, it would be 053.9. 

My lead shared this with me today as I was trying to answer the exact same question.


----------

